# Pink Sky



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

Delenatii x Lady Isabel

It is in bloom again and looking great!! 
This plant bloomed for the first time in 2017. It looked the same then.

Once you see the dark sheath at the center of the fan, it takes about one month to open bloom. Speedy!!

Shots taken under evening light, day light, and backside in the morning sun. Two pink hearts!! Even the back is beautiful!! Long live my Pink Sky


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2019)

that is a superb clone


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice and you're right, the back is as nice as the front.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 17, 2019)

Well grown also. Sign me up for a division


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 17, 2019)

Wonderful flowers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a superb clone


Yeah, right? I really like it!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Well grown also. Sign me up for a division


It happens to be a slow grower. The older growth died back last year, which was way too soon because older growths on my other paphs stick around for quite a while after they finish flowering. 
At least this time around, things are looking just a bit better because there is a well developed new growth along this currently blooming growth. Last time, the new growth took some time to even start showing after the flowers dropped off. 
So, division for this plant might not happen for a long time. 

Its sibling was a clumping champion but the flowers were nowhere near this good.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice flower and attractive leaves. The plant looks healthy to me. Maybe it just needs some time before it really takes off. Mike


----------



## GuRu (Dec 17, 2019)

I agree to all previous speakers - these a very attractive flowers, very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> Very nice flower and attractive leaves. The plant looks healthy to me. Maybe it just needs some time before it really takes off. Mike


It has made a little progress over the previous growth when it comes to the speed. So, I really do hope that it will speed up even more as it ages. Also, I have been fertilizing more this year hoping that the older growth will stick around longer and the newer one(s) will grow stronger. Time will tell! Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

GuRu said:


> I agree to all previous speakers - these a very attractive flowers, very nice.


I have no complaints on this one.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 18, 2019)

Definently going on my wish list


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> Definently going on my wish list



you'd be very lucky to get a clone this good!


----------



## shade131 (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow. Just....wow. Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2019)

This is one with delenatii vinicolor, right? Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gego (Dec 19, 2019)

Beautiful!!! You are lucky. Very well grown. Congrats


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 19, 2019)

One of the best stonei hybrids I have seen. Flower sepals are so perfect and symmetrical. Not seen very often in judging. Nicely grown! A keeper!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2019)

NYEric said:


> This is one with delenatii vinicolor, right? Very nice, thanks for sharing.


Nope. Made with standard delenatii. I think you might be thinking of my Delrosi, which are all made of delenatii dunkel. 

Its sibling was very pale. and twisted like stoneii. It literally looked like strange pink stonei flower. but it was very large.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2019)

gego said:


> Beautiful!!! You are lucky. Very well grown. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> you'd be very lucky to get a clone this good!



A girl can dream...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 20, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> A girl can dream...



We all can! That's why I buy flasks and seedlings.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a superb clone


It bloomed out very nicely last time, its first time. I was really hoping that the quality would be still maintained in the subsequent bloom and I think it has proved itself and earned its spot in my collection as long as it stays healthy and alive.


----------



## Don I (Jan 8, 2020)

Very lovely.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Hmmmm, great color for a standard delenatii hybrid. Some day it will get too big for your apartment.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, great color for a standard delenatii hybrid. Some day it will get too big for your apartment.


It is such a slow growing plant that it is fine for now. The space hogs are my Delrosi and Dollgoldi. I'm quite close to ditching them. haha
Of course, I will keep at least one division of my best Delrosi to myself.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn good flowers...and a well managered cultural enterprise!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 8, 2020)

This one is just spectacular!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Damn good flowers...and a well managered cultural enterprise!


I hit the genetic jackpot with this plant. Its sibling was nowhere near as pretty. haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2020)

Greenpaph said:


> This one is just spectacular!


I love it!


----------

